# Thoughts on J.R. Alternatives



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

I just bought from J.R. Online and with my order came a catalog of their J.R. Alternatives. 

Many if not most of these alternatives looked identical to the real things except the band. I've been considering buying some of these to see if they are what they claim to be, so does anyone have any good or bad experiences with these??? The ones I was thinking about getting were the Pad. 64 natural.


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

The only one I ever had was a montecristo white label alternative that my uncle gave me. And that cigar is the reason it is the only one I've ever had of the line. It was awful and nothing like the real deal. I'm interested in what other experiences have been though.


----------



## nthuzst (Dec 3, 2007)

I just received a shipment from JR myself and it came with the new second edition JR Alternatives Catalog...I would be willing to try some of the cigars in there just to see if they really do compare or not. For about $1.50 you can't expect much though..


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

Everyones tastes vary...we are all individuals.

That said I found them dissapointing. I tried three different "alternatives" probably two to three years ago. 

For the money JR wanted I didn't think they were worth it.

FN in MT


----------



## chuckster121-cl (Nov 30, 2008)

I smoked the Montecristo and Punch alternatives and found them both to be well worth the coin.


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

In my experience, they are merely alternatives to good tasting cigars. There are so many cheap outstanding cigars, 2nds, bundles, etc, I would never waste my money on these dog rockets.

You may end up liking them.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I tried a bundle of the Cuban Bolivar Corona. They were OK but the construction wasn't good. Not worth the bother.

Then I tried a bundle of the Edicion Limitadas. Hoyo Epicure, I think. I really like those! I've got 2 more bundles. Actually, the first bundle I almost tossed, they were so harsh. But after 9 months of age, they turned around. Nice taste, good construction. I hear Perdomo supplies the tobacco. Who knows?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Nope, don't buy them expecting them to taste like the originals. The JR Ultimates are fairly good, but for the price you can buy the originals. The Alts are alright for yard cigars...


----------



## S8ntsfan-cl (Oct 3, 2007)

I buy the JR Cuban Alternatives Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure #2 Edicion Limitada, and I love them. Of course they're not exactly like the real thing, but for the price and I'm a Nicaraguan tobacco fan, you can't go wrong. I do recommend letting them "rest" in your humidor for a month or so (the longer the better), and they are enjoyable smokes. I've even taken the band off and given one to a friend who smokes nothing but Cubans and he wanted to know who my "connection" was and if I could get him some. Have 2 and half bundles "resting" as we speak.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

I used to smoke a lot of these, back when you could get a bundle of 25 for $25. The Punch, Excalibur, and Ultimate alternatives were very much like the "real" thing. (But of course, now you can get Consuegras, which are actual Villazon seconds, cheaper than the JR alternatives).

The so-called Cuban alternatives to Montecristo were also very good, but didn't taste like cubans to me.

The JR alternatives to Fuente and Perdomo were not very good. 

I haven't tried them yet, but I know the Rocky Patel Edge alternatives are made in the same factory as the "real" Rocky Patel Edge cigars. From what I've read online, many people feel these are much closer to the "real" Edge than Rocky Patel's own Edge Counterfeit brand.


----------



## Ron21-007 (Dec 6, 2008)

Dom said:


> I just bought from J.R. Online and with my order came a catalog of their J.R. Alternatives.
> 
> Many if not most of these alternatives looked identical to the real things except the band. I've been considering buying some of these to see if they are what they claim to be, so does anyone have any good or bad experiences with these??? The ones I was thinking about getting were the Pad. 64 natural.


I really like and keep on hand J.R. Alternatives Edicion Limitadas. Hoyo Epicure
a Colorado Maduro bundle of 20 around 28 bucks,...a very good everyday cigar. the Alt to Cohiba robusto is a good one, but of course not compared to the real thing. If you like Cubans, the El Rico Habano is the best to me.


----------

